
Dell Client Statement on Intel ME/TXE Advisory (INTEL-SA-00086) – Dell US - igravious
http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln308237/dell-client-statement-on-intel-me-txe-advisory-intel-sa-00086-?lang=en
======
igravious
I'm posting this because I have a Dell (An XPS-L322X w/ Intel® Core™ i7-3537U
CPU @ 2.00GHz × 4) and there is no official way from Dell to neuter the Intel
Management Engine[0] (Intel ME, or just IME). This is a bit of a shame because
Dell does offer a way[1] to disable Intel's insecure ME stuff on a very select
range of enterprise configurations but as usual the consumer is out of luck.

I don't think I will ever buy anything with an Intel chip in it again. I can't
trust the code they put inside their CPUs. They keep blndering, and I can't
tell if it's through incompetence or malice. I don't know why governments
around the world aren't pressurizing Intel and the semiconductor industry into
fixing the problems that x86 firmware has. Am I being overly paranoid or
concerned?

[0] [https://www.howtogeek.com/334013/intel-management-engine-
exp...](https://www.howtogeek.com/334013/intel-management-engine-explained-
the-tiny-computer-inside-your-cpu/)

[1] [http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Dell-to-Disable-
In...](http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Dell-to-Disable-Intel-s-
Insecure-IME)

